# userland?

## lordalbert

Ciao. Oggi stavo aggiornando il sistema e l'output è

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1  USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 91 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-FreeBSD)" 344 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(-GNU%*)" 781 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r2  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 1,834 kB 

```

Ma che cosa sarebbe USERLAND ? Non l'ho mai vista... e ELIBC ?

----------

## bandreabis

```
cat /usr/portage/profiles/desc/elibc.desc

cat /usr/portage/profiles/desc/userland.desc
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Quello che mi domando io è il perché ora compaiano così, in passato mi sembra fossero inserite semplicemente nelle USE come userland_GNU e elibg_glibc; oltretutto tra parentesi vuol dire che sono tolte, giusto?

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Quello che mi domando io è il perché ora compaiano così, in passato mi sembra fossero inserite semplicemente nelle USE come userland_GNU e elibg_glibc; oltretutto tra parentesi vuol dire che sono tolte, giusto?

 

Tra parentesi vuol solo dire che non puoi né attivarle né disattivarle... credo.

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## lordalbert

cosa faccio, le lascio così come sono?

Cmq c'è anche l'asterisco (e se non ricordo sono scritte in giallo)

----------

## Scen

Definizione di "userland".

Sì, lascia tutto com'è, probabilmente hanno introdotto le USE espanse anche qui (come per LINGUAS e VIDEO_CARDS, per esempio).

L'asterisco e l'evidenziazione in giallo vuol dire che sono USE nuove, per quelli ebuild.

----------

## Kernel78

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --verbose (-v)
> 
>               Tell emerge to run in verbose mode.  Currently this flag  causes
> 
>               emerge to print out GNU info errors, if any, and to show the USE
> ...

 

----------

